# "RCN veteran recalls WW2 battle with U-boat which won him medal"- article



## CougarKing (7 Mar 2015)

His ship, HMCS _La Hulloise_, was a _River_ class frigate.

Canadian Press



> *Canadian navy hero reflects on medal-winning U-boat battle 70 years ago*
> 
> OTTAWA - It was a lifetime ago, but former *Royal Canadian Navy able seaman Thomas Simpson* still wonders about the crew of the German submarine he helped sink.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Mar 2015)

Just a small correction, for historical correctness sake: The ship was HMCS LA HULLOISE. The LA is part and parcel of the name, just like her sister River class ship HMCS LA MALBAIE, and they are so recorded in the archives of the RCN. They happen to be towns in Quebec where the pronoun "La" forms part of the actual name of the town.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (7 Mar 2015)

Wikipedia articles on the ships involved in the action:
 U-1302;
 HMCS La Hulloise; 
HMCS Strathadam; 
 HMCS Thetford Mines.


----------

